# Newbie trying to "correctly" heat press a plastisol transfer



## breakscape (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok. So I'm starting a t-shirt business and I have a heat press that I bought off ebay back in the winter. I came up with a logo and decided to put it on a shirt(or try). I went to Silver Mountain Graphics in Louisville and had them print up plastisol transfers so I could press them at home. My question is, when I press it for 6-8 seconds at 375 degrees and then peel off hot(hot-split), why does the top of the design not completely "stick" to the shirt? Does it have everything to do with pressure or am I missing something? Anything at this point would be helpful. Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Press, rotate the shirt 180 degrees and press again. If that fixes the problem you may have a cold spot in your press.


----------

